
Data of Dependencies - orkohunter
Hello people,<p>Recently, a very large [python library](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;networkx&#x2F;networkx) had an issue opened about creating the `requirements.txt` for it. It was not very easy for people involved to write down an exhaustive list. Hence, I thought of writing something which could do the job. See [here](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.himanshumishra.in&#x2F;depends&#x2F;). It simply crawls every module and digs out the imports from places and generates a dictionary of builtin and non-builtin modules. I wonder what more can be done with these data of dependencies if we have them in large number? I am very eager to discuss it here.
======
brudgers
This might make for a good "Show HN" post.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

